# Bear Creek Hwy. 96 Twiggs Co. ??



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 12, 2007)

There is a place in Twiggs County on Hwy. 96 that they have just done a lot of clearing on and installed what looks like a new gravel road and gate. The gate has a sign beside it that says Bear Creek QDMA. Does anyone know what this place is going to be? Is it going to be a pay hunting preserve of some kind or a new subdivision or other development?


----------



## hevishot (Dec 12, 2007)

QDMA"S new "Private" research and development farm. Good ol membership dollars at work!.....hehehehee


----------



## BBond (Dec 12, 2007)

That is privately held property that the owner invited QDMA to use as they needed.  All structures and improvements to the property have been paid for by the property owner.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 12, 2007)

I pass it all the time going to the hunting club and was wondering the same thing.  I would like to find out more!!


----------



## Timbo 66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I heard the same as BBond.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 13, 2007)

anybody know how many acres the property is?


----------



## Rebel 3 (Dec 13, 2007)

What BBond told you is true.


----------



## harvest (May 27, 2008)

if any one knows of a club that has an opening for another hunter please call  me at 4043049506.cntrl Ga. or west.
                          Thanks 
                                Richard


----------



## Bigbuck (Jun 11, 2008)

BearCreek is owned by Keith Holcolm from Florida. He has 2000 acres  and has given QDMA association the rights to manage this property and give something back to the area and landowners that surround this property. He pays for everything and does not hunt it. I am in a club that borders this property and we all benifit from the knowledge of the QDMA biologists and have quarterly meeting on the property and discuss the management issues going on. All the surrounding property owners are encouraged to participate and benefit from their knowledge. I have learned a lot from them in the past year and it is amazing what they do at UGA . QDMA has a few select hunts that members get to hunt on the Bear Creek property. It is more about fixing the habitate for wildlife than hunting though. Neighbors who own surrounding land do not get to hunt Bear Creek, we just get the benifit of learning how to fix our land, (low cost is stressed) to benifit our hunting and wildlife also. I recommend joining QDMA Association and benefiting from their knowledge. They can also back up anything they say with proof. I would not believe some of it til i saw it. Amazing is all i can say.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just watched a Hunter's Specialties show where Tom Stuckey was filming a turkey hunt.  I saw the sign as he was driving through the gate and recognized it as I only live about 10 minutes from there.  

Anybody else catch this show?


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 26, 2009)

Bigbuck said:


> BearCreek is owned by Keith Holcolm from Florida. He has 2000 acres  and has given QDMA association the rights to manage this property and give something back to the area and landowners that surround this property. He pays for everything and does not hunt it. I am in a club that borders this property and we all benifit from the knowledge of the QDMA biologists and have quarterly meeting on the property and discuss the management issues going on. All the surrounding property owners are encouraged to participate and benefit from their knowledge. I have learned a lot from them in the past year and it is amazing what they do at UGA . QDMA has a few select hunts that members get to hunt on the Bear Creek property. It is more about fixing the habitate for wildlife than hunting though. Neighbors who own surrounding land do not get to hunt Bear Creek, we just get the benifit of learning how to fix our land, (low cost is stressed) to benifit our hunting and wildlife also. I recommend joining QDMA Association and benefiting from their knowledge. They can also back up anything they say with proof. I would not believe some of it til i saw it. Amazing is all i can say.



what they doing about all the hogs down there??


----------



## Bigbuck (Apr 27, 2009)

taking out as many as we can.


----------

